# Info match



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 30, 2017)

Today after injury to the composition Las Palmas back Kevin-Prince Boateng. Which increases the chances of winning Las Palmas. Boateng 13/5. Boateng played in 13 matches and scored 5 goals. Major player.

Bet Spain La Liga Las Palmas 0 -111


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 30, 2017)

Boateng GOAL!


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 31, 2017)

3:1 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 31, 2017)

Middlesbrough George Friend 16/0, Callum Chambers 16/0, Antonio Barragan 9/0 all major players not play today.
These are all players of defense. Therefore, in this formation they will play today inexperienced players.

Bet England PremierLeague West Brom 0 +104


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 1, 2017)

1:1 *PUSH*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 1, 2017)

Terrible hole in the defense of Hearts. Injured Callum Paterson 20/8, John Souttar 22/0. 
In Addition to the African Cup stays Faycal Rherras 18/1. Today, the players will play inexperienced.

Bet Scotland Premiership Rangers 0, -0,5 -104


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 2, 2017)

1:4 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 2, 2017)

For the composition Celta Vigo returns the best shooter Iago Aspas 18/11.

Bet Spain Copa del Rey Celta Vigo -0,5, -1 -108


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 3, 2017)

0:0 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 3, 2017)

As many as seven players lack basic today in Betis.
R. Donk 10/0 defender
C. Piccini 17/1 defender
Cejudo 10/1 midfielder
José Carlos 5/0 defender
F. Gutiérrez 12/1 midfielder
Joaquín 16/3 midfielder
A. Sanabria 11/1 striker

Bet Spain La Liga La Coruna -0,5 +117


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 3, 2017)

Postponed


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 4, 2017)

The team Southampton serious weakness in the attack. 
Misses J. Rodriguez 14/4 and 13/6 C. Austin.

Bet England Premier League West Ham +0,5 +112


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 5, 2017)

Easy winner

3:1 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 5, 2017)

Serious weakness on the defensive Brighton. 
Misses L.Dunk 26/2 and G. Bong 21/0.

Bet England Championship Brentford 0, -0,5 -125


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 6, 2017)

Yesterday was near Brentford lost a goal in the last minute. 
Info Today Pass.


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 7, 2017)

Serious weakness on the defensive Milton Keynes. 
Not play today Dean Lewington 25/0 and Ben Reeves 21/3.

Bet England League One Oldham +0,5 +107


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 8, 2017)

Oldham 0:1 *LOST*
Next match wherein lost goal in last minute


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 8, 2017)

To the composition of Eintracht Frankfurt returns main goalkeeper Lukas Hradecky 18/0

Bet Germany DFB Pokal Eintracht Frankfurt 0 +102


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 8, 2017)

CASH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 9, 2017)

Frankfurt 2:1 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 9, 2017)

Today Pass Info


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 10, 2017)

Mainz parted with top scorer Yunus Malli. 
Malli this season for FSV Mainz scored eight goals.

Bet Germany Bundesliga FC Augsburg +0,5 -127


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 11, 2017)

Augsburg +0,5 0:2 *LOST*

Serious deficiencies on the defensive Tottenham. 
Today Misses Danny Rose 18/2 and Jan Vertonghen 20/0.

Bet England Premier League Liverpool 0, -0,5 -107


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 11, 2017)

*LIVERPOOL WINNER*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 12, 2017)

In Hoffenheim did not play the best scorer Sandro Wagner 17/10

Bet Germany Bundesliga Wolfsburg 0 -114


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 13, 2017)

*Wolfsburg WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 14, 2017)

Serious weakness on the defensive Leeds.
Misses Pontus Jansson 22/3 and Charlie Taylor 22/0.

Bet England Championship Bristol City +0,5 -123


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 15, 2017)

*Bristol City +0,5 -123 LOST*


----------



## Aina Vougt (May 24, 2017)

Good job


----------

